# PBR brakes?



## Gemma11a (May 4, 2010)

I have to replace my front pads and rotors on my '03 1.8 Jetta. I called the place that has worked on my car before and asked to have either Pagid or Ate used. I was informed that they only had PBR or Brembo. They are pushing to have me use PBR and said everyone that works there has liked and used them. I had never heard of them before and am a little hesitant. Any suggestions? Do I go for the PBR?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I've used PBR pads for years 'n years..first used Metalmasters on my ol Rabbit Cabby...now have "PBR Delux" on my Passat for last 4 years or so...good results..!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

PBRs have been made in Australia, for many years, and have been imported under different names in the past. MetalMasters are well known full metallic disc brake pads. Deluxe are the organic pads. Some names used by the same company are/were "Axxis", "Repco", "PBR", "MetalMasters", "Deluxe", and "white pads".


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

you can never go wrong with PBR whether its pads or brews


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

green JettaIII said:


> you can never go wrong with PBR whether its pads or brews


:thumb::beer:

Using PBR metalmasters now and I like them.


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

metalmasters lack initial cold bite from OEM pads, other than that they are good.


----------

